# A Man Walks Into A Bar



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So a man walks into a bar and sees a dog sitting at the counter. He turns to the dog and asks, “So what do you think about all the controversy surrounding the best methods and tools for training dogs?”

The dog takes a sip of his beer, briefly licks his butt, and replies, “What controversy?”


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well it wasn't a havanese in that bar--most are too long to lick their butts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lol , I guess we're lucky in that regard. Especially when I get my good night kisses.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Well it wasn't a havanese in that bar--most are too long to lick their butts.


bwhahahha, really? Tillie licks her butt frequently... lol


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> lol , I guess we're lucky in that regard. Especially when I get my good night kisses.


Ewww Dave! You just haven't seen her, but she does lick her butt!ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie can lick between her legs where she pees, but cannot reach the butt hole. I suppose some can. We had this discussion a couple of years ago. I was never sure if a dachshound could or not. They may be more limber. But Dave tell the dog the controversey is whether he is a Havanese or not.


----------

